
Ask HN: What's up with Data Scientist in 3 months programs? - arisAlexis
I have a bunch of friends especially female lately that are telling me that they will quit their job and become data scientists.<p>There is apparently a program that costs around $3k and takes you as a totally non-tech person working in sales or whatever unrelated subject and turns you into a data scientist.<p>I find this dangerous. First of all in no way if you have no idea about a p-value is you can become proficient in ML, using support vector machines or even writing code in R and Python.<p>What maybe they mean is you can become a marketing analyst and crunch some numbers but that&#x27;s about in in 3-4 months.<p>What do you think?
======
taprun
You have a lot of people with questionable knowledge including a) The people
paying for the courses b) The people in HR taking these courses seriously c)
The body shops that just want cheaper bodies and need a certificate to point
to in order to demonstrate that their people are qualified.

